# New Timeless Nomos: The Midnight Edition Orion



## Timeless: Now WoS

*New Timeless Nomos: The Midnight Edition Orion*










Timeless Luxury Watches is proud to announce our second collaboration with Nomos, the Orion Midnight Edition. Our new Orion is the product of many hours of design work and discussion between not only Timeless and Nomos, but also Timeless and the online watch collecting community.

The Midnight Edition features a steel 38mm Orion case, a perfect all around size. Visually, we used a darker version of the Zurich Blaugold's blue sunburst dial, a color we call Midnight Blue Sunburst, befitting the dressy and understated character of the Orion. Because fans were evenly split between silver and gold accents, we decided to make a small run of both. Just 75 are to be produced of each for a total of 150 Midnight Edition watches. Click here for more details on the silver model and here for the gold model.

The Midnight Edition features a modified Alpha hand wound movement. While the movement remains an Alpha in name, it gains the swing system, which includes a new escapement and blued hairspring.










The watch is available on a black shell cordovan strap of the collector's preferred length. The price is $2,760, or just $200 more than the regular Orion 38, despite the updated movement and more complex dial. Click here to visit our pre-order page or click here to see the A Blog To Watch article on our new watches.









​


----------



## Nokie

Another nice looking Nomos. Wish they would look at shorter lugs on some models.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Amazing! Just pre-ordered gold. Any expected delivery timing?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Great that they are offered in gold and silver...going to sell out fast!


----------



## Bradjhomes

It does look very nice. I think I still prefer the Blaugold shade but it would be interesting to see how they compare (with an Orion Solar thrown in there too for good measure)


----------



## Kal El

Another timeless piece by Nomos. Gut gemacht.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

TripleCalendar said:


> Amazing! Just pre-ordered gold. Any expected delivery timing?


Thanks! We appreciate that.

We will be getting the first allotment of 25 each (gold and silver) in mid February. Very exciting!


----------



## Solomente

What is the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Solomente said:


> What is the lug to lug measurement?


It will be 48mm. These Orions, like the Clubs, wear a little better than most Nomoses though, thanks to the curved lugs.


----------



## HubertCumberdale

Need... to stay... strong... avoid the temptation...


----------



## watchloco

It looks really nice on the screen! I am excited in attending a watch roadshow to view a collection of German watches. I probably won't see this version, but I hope Nomos is present.


----------



## jonathanp77

For someone who 's been looking for the Orion Solar, only one word to say...SOLD!

Edit: Damn it, It didn't take no more than 5 min of closer look before I remembered why the 38mm size Orion doesn't sit well with me. I have the 35 and the placement of the small seconds is more balanced between the bottom and middle of the dial. Same can't be said of the larger 38. See, I'm not THAT impulsive. 😂


----------



## shelfcompact

Awesome. Wish I could indulge again.


----------



## jonathanp77

Well on second look (or rather 3rd, 4th, etc...), the seconds subdial placement bothering me has been overpowered by my affinity for the blue and gold colorway...SOLD!...again. Pre-order placed for gold version.


----------



## ctw19

Looks great. I've already got the standard Orion so won't be getting this but I bet that blue dial is just awesome in person.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Love darker blues like this for dress pieces. Leave the less subtle brighter blues for the sports watches. These look great. Hope all of these different Timeless LE's keep coming. I think it's cool that Nomos is so openminded to want to do this.


----------



## CPAP Fan

Well I, for one, am pretty disappointed. I don't care for the midnight blue dial - too dark for me. And as a practical matter, it may turn out to be indistinguishable from the 1989 version under all but the brightest lighting conditions.

According to TLW's post in May, "We listened to the votes and suggestions of everyone in the last poll and the Blaugold Orion 38 was the clear winner." Now trying to read between the lines, I suspect that what "we used a darker version of the Zurich Blaugold’s blue sunburst dial, a color we call Midnight Blue Sunburst" really means is that Nomos said "no thank you" to the blaugold dial because they believed (and rightly so in my view) that 150 new blaugold Orions would cut too deeply into the sales of their almost 2X-priced Zurich Blaugold models. 

Sorry for being a Negative Nelson here, but I LOVE my Orion 38 and I was REALLY looking forward to another in blaugold with gold accents. Can't blame TLW if Nomos said no to blaugold, and can't blame Nomos for their sales strategy as they are entitled to run their business as they see fit. So, in the end - no Blaugold Orion 38 = too bad for me. Maybe I can find a pre-owned Zurich Blaugold for the same price . . . but it won't have the gold accents.


----------



## Armchair

Love the silver version.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

CPAP Fan said:


> Well I, for one, am pretty disappointed. I don't care for the midnight blue dial - too dark for me. And as a practical matter, it may turn out to be indistinguishable from the 1989 version under all but the brightest lighting conditions.
> 
> According to TLW's post in May, "We listened to the votes and suggestions of everyone in the last poll and the Blaugold Orion 38 was the clear winner." Now trying to read between the lines, I suspect that what "we used a darker version of the Zurich Blaugold's blue sunburst dial, a color we call Midnight Blue Sunburst" really means is that Nomos said "no thank you" to the blaugold dial because they believed (and rightly so in my view) that 150 new blaugold Orions would cut too deeply into the sales of their almost 2X-priced Zurich Blaugold models.
> 
> Sorry for being a Negative Nelson here, but I LOVE my Orion 38 and I was REALLY looking forward to another in blaugold with gold accents. Can't blame TLW if Nomos said no to blaugold, and can't blame Nomos for their sales strategy as they are entitled to run their business as they see fit. So, in the end - no Blaugold Orion 38 = too bad for me. Maybe I can find a pre-owned Zurich Blaugold for the same price . . . but it won't have the gold accents.


Hi CPAP Fan,

We're sorry you're disappointed in the new model, but I think this gives us a good opportunity to expand on how our design process works.

With regard to Nomos' participation on the color selection, it's safe to say that they were not concerned with cutting into the sales of the Zurich Blaugold because the Blaugold is no longer being made.

With that said, our process has basically three major steps. First, we internally brainstorm and Photoshop various ideas until we come out with 3 to 5 or so finalists that we think are excellent candidates. We refine those until they are ready for the second phase of the process. This is actually the most time consuming part and this can take months before the forums even see the ideas. The second phase is our community involvement, which we're very proud of. Here we let the collectors choose between those models and give us feedback. We've only made two special editions so far, but in both instances we went with what the fans chose to put it into production. In this case we were actually more involved than with the Timeless Club because fans really wanted to see changes in the accents, as we had initially released this as a two tone model and people were split between full gold accents and full stainless accents. To do the best we could to satisfy collectors we ended up producing a smaller quantity of each.

Finally, and this best pertains to your point, we collaborate with Nomos. Nomos is a very design-centric company, so we definitely value their input, and as we work with Nomos we appreciate their suggestions. Both the Timeless Club and this model received mild revisions between step 2 and the pre-ordering/finalized version based on their input. On our end we don't have the ability to produce real prototypes and our graphics capabilities are not up to par with what Nomos can do, so they are better situated to make nuanced observations about how certain colors, for instance, will work. Nomos presented us with a variety of revised versions of this Orion, one of which with the darker dial and we all loved what we saw. Ultimately, the decision was made to go with a darker dial. In our opinion, it is more subtle than the Zurich's, and therefore a little better suited for a discreet dress watch while the Zurich's bolder case made it a great fit for the bright blue finish it received.

We really do wish we could produce both. We hear from a lot of fans that they wish it were smaller or larger, that it had a date and so on. None of these are bad ideas in the least and all of them, including a brighter version of this dial, could make great watches. But due to practical limitations, we have to figure out a single path to take for each watch (or two, in this instance). We do our honest best to please the greatest number of fans. Hopefully you'll be more impressed with next model.


----------



## TripleCalendar

MIDNIGHT BLUE = BEST CHOICE


----------



## jonathanp77

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hi CPAP Fan,
> 
> We're sorry you're disappointed in the new model, but I think this gives us a good opportunity to expand on how our design process works.
> 
> With regard to Nomos' participation on the color selection, it's safe to say that they were not concerned with cutting into the sales of the Zurich Blaugold because the Blaugold is no longer being made.
> 
> With that said, our process has basically three major steps. First, we internally brainstorm and Photoshop various ideas until we come out with 3 to 5 or so finalists that we think are excellent candidates. We refine those until they are ready for the second phase of the process. This is actually the most time consuming part and this can take months before the forums even see the ideas. The second phase is our community involvement, which we're very proud of. Here we let the collectors choose between those models and give us feedback. We've only made two special editions so far, but in both instances we went with what the fans chose to put it into production. In this case we were actually more involved than with the Timeless Club because fans really wanted to see changes in the accents, as we had initially released this as a two tone model and people were split between full gold accents and full stainless accents. To do the best we could to satisfy collectors we ended up producing a smaller quantity of each.
> 
> Finally, and this best pertains to your point, we collaborate with Nomos. Nomos is a very design-centric company, so we definitely value their input, and as we work with Nomos we appreciate their suggestions. Both the Timeless Club and this model received mild revisions between step 2 and the pre-ordering/finalized version based on their input. On our end we don't have the ability to produce real prototypes and our graphics capabilities are not up to par with what Nomos can do, so they are better situated to make nuanced observations about how certain colors, for instance, will work. Nomos presented us with a variety of revised versions of this Orion, one of which with the darker dial and we all loved what we saw. Ultimately, the decision was made to go with a darker dial. In our opinion, it is more subtle than the Zurich's, and therefore a little better suited for a discreet dress watch while the Zurich's bolder case made it a great fit for the bright blue finish it received.
> 
> We really do wish we could produce both. We hear from a lot of fans that they wish it were smaller or larger, that it had a date and so on. None of these are bad ideas in the least and all of them, including a brighter version of this dial, could make great watches. But due to practical limitations, we have to figure out a single path to take for each watch (or two, in this instance). We do our honest best to please the greatest number of fans. Hopefully you'll be more impressed with next model.


Perfect choice of the darker blue hue for the reasons you stated. This gives me a blue dress watch in daylight and a black one at night


----------



## flyingpicasso

Question for Timeless...are the hands and indices rhodium plated on the one and gold plated on the other?


----------



## CPAP Fan

Thank you, TLW, that was a very thoughtful, well-articulated and informative response. We may have artistic differences, but then again so did Lennon and McCartney, Jagger and Richards, etc., so we're in good company. And while I may not be wild about the midnight blue Orion, I do appreciate and applaud your efforts - any chance you may be able to convince certain other German watch manufacturers, like . . . say . . . Damasko, to collaborate with you on dial design?


----------



## blackbox1011

love the gold version


----------



## ejr

Stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

flyingpicasso said:


> Question for Timeless...are the hands and indices rhodium plated on the one and gold plated on the other?


Yes, that is correct, gold plated and rhodium plated respectively.



CPAP Fan said:


> Thank you, TLW, that was a very thoughtful, well-articulated and informative response. We may have artistic differences, but then again so did Lennon and McCartney, Jagger and Richards, etc., so we're in good company. And while I may not be wild about the midnight blue Orion, I do appreciate and applaud your efforts - any chance you may be able to convince certain other German watch manufacturers, like . . . say . . . Damasko, to collaborate with you on dial design?


I would say that the chances are....very good.


----------



## CPAP Fan

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Yes, that is correct, gold plated and rhodium plated respectively.
> 
> I would say that the chances are....very good.


I will be very much looking forward to that!


----------



## Peter Atwood

These are both gorgeous. I think I am leaning toward the silver version but will have to ponder it a bit. I really wanted to see an Ahoi special addition...is that a possibility up the road?


----------



## OPIC

very nice dial!! really want to see it in person


----------



## ten13th

Always wanted an Orion. Look forward to have the Midnight Blue + Gold. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Peter Atwood said:


> These are both gorgeous. I think I am leaning toward the silver version but will have to ponder it a bit. I really wanted to see an Ahoi special addition...is that a possibility up the road?


Definitely. We've worked a ton on Ahoi designs but haven't settled on one that we feel is ready to present, but in the next year or two I think we will be able to get to it. We are pursuing our next project right now which isn't an Ahoi, so there will probably be at least one watch in between that and it.

Out of curiosity, what direction would you like a Timeless Ahoi to go? Sportier? Dressier? More dive watch-esque?


----------



## Peter Atwood

The future is looking bright indeed! :-D

My personal desire would be to see the Ahoi with a florescent color dial in either lime green, brilliant orange or a very rich saturated yellow. Add black accents on the hands and indices and C3 on the lume. Picture this: a brilliant bright green dial (check color samples in several different lights because green is tricky to look good in all types of light) with a florescent orange sweep. Or deep yellow dial with black indices and bright green sweep. In short, screaming high contrast! 

Would that be a radical departure from the current aesthetic in the two existing models? Is it too "safety highway worker colors" for the current line? Too cartoonish? Maybe, but Nomos has made some great colored dials before in these special runs and those examples show that they can be different and have fun. I think something very bright would be a nice direction though rather than the darker and sophisticated muted tones they have generally been doing and would be very fitting for a water oriented "beach watch".


----------



## jonathanp77

Really looking forward to the photos of the prototypes.


----------



## davezp25

Blue/gold is fantastic 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

The blue/gold one is my favorite too...
I love my Nomos Orion Rose.


----------



## jonathanp77

Question. Am I supposed to get a confirmation email after I preorder from the site? I didn't get one.


----------



## gatormac

Glad you went with the darker dial. I think the older blue dial is too light. However the pictures you posted here look like the lighter dial to me, not dark like on your web site. Assuming your web site is more accurate, I put in my order for the all silver version. I can't wait to see real life pictures of this. I'm looking forward to putting a metal bracelet on this. The strap looks nice too, but there is something cool about dark blue dial and all silver/metal.


----------



## TripleCalendar

gatormac said:


> Glad you went with the darker dial. I think the older blue dial is too light. However the pictures you posted here look like the lighter dial to me, not dark like on your web site. Assuming your web site is more accurate, I put in my order for the all silver version. I can't wait to see real life pictures of this. I'm looking forward to putting a metal bracelet on this. The strap looks nice too, but there is something cool about dark blue dial and all silver/metal.


I don't think I've ever seen an Orion on a metal bracelet. What kind are you thinking?


----------



## gatormac

I like the one in this photo. In the short term I'll probably just put a straight end oyster I have on it, but eventually I'd love to find something a little dressier. Although since the watch itself is polished and dressy, and I tend to be an understated, casual, non-flashy type, a simple all brushed bracelet might work fine for me.


----------



## kworcester

I keep finding more blue watches I want!


----------



## flyingpicasso

I'd be curious to hear from Timeless which model is selling (or sold out) the fastest. It's one thing to vote on a forum, but another to vote with the wallet.


----------



## thrichar

Absolutely love the blue with gold, but given I own the original Orion 38, not sure I can double up on the watch design (plus getting hit with import taxes in Australia always hurts the value equation!).


----------



## workinprogress

If it were 35mm I would be all over it, but alas no. My wallet is breathing a sigh of relief though.


----------



## flame2000

I always thought they were missing a marker at six for the non date version. Could have place a shorter marker at six to complete the dial.


----------



## DocJekl

flame2000 said:


> I always thought they were missing a marker at six for the non date version. Could have place a shorter marker at six to complete the dial.


I agree. I do think that no-date makes more sense on a manual wind dress watch, but there should be a short marker at 6 o'clock since there's no date.

TLW, is it too late to fix this oversight?

It didn't stop me from pre-ordering the Midnight with gold markers. I'd hoped they'd use solid gold, not plated, since it's almost $3K...

IT ALSO LOOKS LIKE ROOM FOR LUME IN THE HANDS - would be nice...


----------



## mlmyers

Beautiful - I preordered the gold version. Looks like I'll probably sell my other Nomos to make room for this one.

German watches have been calling to me. I started with a Damasko DA37, then bought my Nomos Orion Weiss, then a Sinn 556 Weiss limited, followed by my Stowa Icarus, and finally my second Sinn, the 103 St Diapal. I love them all, and they all get wrist time -- but can only afford to have one Nomos Orion, and it will be this gorgeous Midnight Edition  Cheers - I'm excited for this.


----------



## TripleCalendar

What happened during the last Timeless limited edition - were prototype pictures revealed before the watch shipped? Just wondering if we'll see something in January, given that the first batch might ship in Feb/Mar.


----------



## sucram

My vote is for the one with the gold markers.


----------



## TgeekB

I always look at Blue watches and admire them. Someday....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

TripleCalendar said:


> What happened during the last Timeless limited edition - were prototype pictures revealed before the watch shipped? Just wondering if we'll see something in January, given that the first batch might ship in Feb/Mar.


Hopefully Nomos will send us some photos of the first produced model, which we will, of course, share with everyone, but historically they've produced an entire batch at a time and sent them to us immediately. Last time around the photos of the real watch predated people actually receiving their watch by only a few days, although I will say that it seems like everyone was very happy with the final product. We still get a lot of people who are trying to preorder or buy the Timeless Club (although it's long gone).

While we produce our own prototype pictures in-house, the final renders that make it onto the release threads are rendered by Nomos and are highly accurate.

I really wish we could get a physical prototype ahead of time, and we have been trying to work that out, so hopefully next time we will be able to get a prototype much earlier to send around to ABTW and Hodinkee etc.


----------



## DocJekl

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hopefully Nomos will send us some photos of the first produced model, which we will, of course, share with everyone, but historically they've produced an entire batch at a time and sent them to us immediately. Last time around the photos of the real watch predated people actually receiving their watch by only a few days, although I will say that it seems like everyone was very happy with the final product. We still get a lot of people who are trying to preorder or buy the Timeless Club (although it's long gone).
> 
> While we produce our own prototype pictures in-house, the final renders that make it onto the release threads are rendered by Nomos and are highly accurate.
> 
> I really wish we could get a physical prototype ahead of time, and we have been trying to work that out, so hopefully next time we will be able to get a prototype much earlier to send around to ABTW and Hodinkee etc.


Still a beautiful watch, even in rendering.

I preordered this earlier, but will likely also preorder a new Club if you ever do another limited Ed, just for having one with lume. I really like the features in the standard Nomos Club Automatic Datum Dunkel, but really wish it was blue and not so large.

I think watches with a slim bezel and BIG dial look larger than they measure, and 39mm is a sweet spot for this Orion or the AT Skyfall, while 40-42mm is the sweet spot for a diver or GMT.

PS: I hate the Ahoi.


----------



## sirrtuan

Beautiful, If it were 35mm I would be all over it..


----------



## BonyWrists

Oh, no! I should never have opened this thread. I'm just going to pretend I never did, although I'll be sure to check back once they're all shipped.


----------



## jeffreyt

I really love blue watches, and the blue/silver is calling my name. I'm trying to hold strong and not click the paypal deposit button. TLW has a second GS that I'm saving up for and deviation from the plan will only slow me down. Anyways, congratulation to those who have ordered, and I can't wait to see some wrist shots.

Jeff


----------



## TripleCalendar

Shouldn't be too long now before the first batches are done (I hope). Maybe we'll have some prototype pics soon.


----------



## jakeblixx

The Midnight Orion was beautiful, but I think the blue ended up being a little too dark for me. It's extremely classy, just too 'formal' for me. 

I adore my LE Club... The lighter blue, and the Club made it a more playful watch. 

I keep checking these threads, though, hoping for a sell out. I want these LE's to be successful for Dan & team so they'll continue to bring them to us. I'm holding my breath to see how the Ahoi turns out...


----------



## DocJekl

jakeblixx said:


> The Midnight Orion was beautiful, but I think the blue ended up being a little too dark for me. It's extremely classy, just too 'formal' for me.
> 
> I adore my LE Club... The lighter blue, and the Club made it a more playful watch.
> 
> I keep checking these threads, though, hoping for a sell out. I want these LE's to be successful for Dan & team so they'll continue to bring them to us. I'm holding my breath to see how the Ahoi turns out...


Let me know if you get bored with the LE Club


----------



## TripleCalendar

Looks like the first batch is expected to be shipped at the end of March. Can't wait!


----------



## TripleCalendar

Surprised there aren't any actual dial pictures available yet


----------



## mgennone

Makes me almost wish I didnt buy my Metro.


----------



## jonathanp77

Just received an email today from Timeless that the first batch has arrived.:-!


----------



## DocJekl

jonathanp77 said:


> Just received an email today from Timeless that the first batch has arrived.:-!


I paid extra for rush delivery - I have my tracking number for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Emospence

Nice, as expected from NOMOS..


----------



## ten13th

Yep I settled my balance as well. Will style Nomos next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Here are some quick iPhone shots. I'll be getting some higher quality ones out tomorrow or Saturday:










































Very pleased with how they turned out. They're always so much nicer in real life than in my Photoshop sketches.


----------



## DocJekl

So, should I get one of those gold plating kits for Apple Watch, and apply it to my NOMOS Midnight with gold accents? :-d 

b-)


----------



## Morrisdog

Looks very nice.. Ahh!! So many watches I want to own!!! Congrats to all who pulled the trigger!


----------



## TripleCalendar

They both look great! I really couldn't think of a better color choice. Great work Timeless!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Looks awesome with the gold indices and hands


----------



## DocJekl

The watch is beautiful in person - thinner than I expected, and it wears slightly smaller than my AT 2503.33 (white dial blue hands). It's hard to take a photo because the crystal is fairly reflective, and trying to catch the sunburst dial in a photo is difficult. 

I needed a dress watch larger than my 1962 35mm gold De Ville, and this fits the bill. It seems dressier than the white dial NOMOS I've seen, so maybe not an everyday watch like the AT, unless you always work in a jacket. It would be cool to see this watch in 14k or 18k gold.


----------



## jonathanp77

Mine is stuck in customs I think. Yours looks great. Enjoy!

If you a want a tip on taking a photo in those lighting conditions (looks like indoor ceiling lights), take the photo of the watch with an open umbrella right over it. That way the light will come from the side and you won't get the reflection of the ceiling on the dial.


----------



## jakeblixx

Wow. The version with the gold indices is stunning. It's an absolutely gorgeous watch and it's becoming harder to resist the longer I see them available. Thing is, I don't need another dress watch.... I'm hoping this LE will hurry up and sell out, however, as I'm very interested to see what's next... I hear an LE Ahoi, and that could be a better fit for my collection at the moment.


----------



## Penfold36

Just as expected...awesome. I want one so bad, but I don't think it's in the cards right now. I agree with jakeblixx; I wish they would just sell out so I can stop stressing about it. o|


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

​


----------



## TripleCalendar

Great pics. Looks amazing.


----------



## DocJekl

It looks amazing, but I do think the dial/hands are not nearly as legible as that of the white dial version. Trying to test the time keeping with watch tracker is frustrating, since I can't easily see the seconds hand reach the seconds markers in a variety of lighting scenarios. The hands and markers can easily get lost in the starburst dial and non-AR crystal.

It also looks a bit more dressy than my previous Aqua Terra watches, so the number of situations where I can casually wear it in are fewer. And yet the larger yellow gold Omega Tresor that I played with at the OB seems to be acceptable with my more casual dress habits (at 4x the cost). But I knew that going into this venture, as my only dress watch prior to this has been my 35mm birth-year 1962 gold capped De Ville which feels too small. 

This same De Ville looks better on my son's smaller wrist. I feel like I can give it to him sooner than later, since I'll still have this NOMOS as a dress watch plus my more casual 35mm 1962 SS manual wind Omega that wear bigger than the gold De Ville. I have chosen his high school graduation in May as the best time to pass it down.


----------



## Fantasio

This design powered by a DUW3001 would be a killer. b-)



Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> ​


----------



## TripleCalendar

Just arrived. Looks great!


----------



## bech9

fantastic one again from Nomos.


----------



## ten13th

My precioussss..
































Looks great in the wrist too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact

Wow, getting jealous.
What a great shade of blue!


----------



## jonathanp77

I see everyone is enjoying theirs. I really like the subtle deep blue

Mine arrived on Monday. Forgot to share the pic on this thread.


----------



## KyleT

I just ordered mine in steel. Love the blue, waiting for the watch to arrive


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## DocJekl

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 7556986
> 
> 
> View attachment 7557058
> 
> 
> View attachment 7557114
> 
> 
> View attachment 7557130


ALL great shots. Amazing.


----------



## TripleCalendar

jonathanp77 said:


> I see everyone is enjoying theirs. I really like the subtle deep blue
> 
> Mine arrived on Monday. Forgot to share the pic on this thread.


Looks nice on that brown strap. Where's it from?


----------



## jonathanp77

TripleCalendar said:


> Looks nice on that brown strap. Where's it from?


Glad you like it. It's from artisanstrapco.com


----------



## zee218

It is BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank you for the pics, guys!


----------



## TripleCalendar

Before I try brown I decided to get one of the Bulang & Sons Navy Blue cordovan straps. It just arrived and I think it's going to look great! The dark navy should match the dial perfectly


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## kwang411

Look what came in the mail today, two quick pics before I go to bed. I'll be looking for a blue strap to go with this watch, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ejr

Beautiful pics


----------



## gward4

^^^^i agree. Pretty good for "quick pics".


----------



## gom819

Amazing pics to showcase a work of art. Makes me want to buy ...


----------



## jonathanp77

Excellent photos. It's definitely a beauty. I'm also trying to find an appropriate blue strap. Let us know when you find one. In the meantime, I have mine on a Bordeaux strap.


----------



## kwang411

Thanks guys for the kind words! The Orion is actually relatively harder to take photos of due to the lack of AR on the sapphire. Lots of reflections and glare.



jonathanp77 said:


> Excellent photos. It's definitely a beauty. I'm also trying to find an appropriate blue strap. Let us know when you find one.


Very nice combination, didn't expect the brown strap to work so well with a blue dial!

In the end I went for the Bulang & Sons Blue Shell cordovan strap. I realized that a dark navy blue works best with the watch, many other lighter blue hues look a bit strange with the dial color.



yijuh said:


> What is the lug to lug measurement?


19mm


----------



## DocJekl

On Tuesday I ordered the Strapsco Dassari President Blue Croc grain blue Italian leather 19mm strap from Amazon for my NOMOS. But I can't install it yet until we recover stolen watch. Won't go into more detail here right now :-(


----------



## mlmyers

larryganz said:


> On Tuesday I ordered the Strapsco Dassari President Blue Croc grain blue Italian leather 19mm strap from Amazon for my NOMOS. But I can't install it yet until we recover stolen watch. Won't go into more detail here right now :-(


Wow, sorry to hear about your watch! Best of luck. 
The strap looks like it will be a great match Very curious to see it on the watch as I too have begun looking for an interesting strap for my ME Orion. I'd love it if others posted shots of straps they are trying...

-M


----------



## diablogt

Fantastic watch. The combination of a cold and warm color like this one is better than with a blue strap I guess, it makes the dial pop more.

Nomos has some of the best designs I have seen in recent years.



jonathanp77 said:


> Excellent photos. It's definitely a beauty. I'm also trying to find an appropriate blue strap. Let us know when you find one. In the meantime, I have mine on a Bordeaux strap.


----------



## mlmyers

Yes, that looks great - what kind of strap is that??



diablogt said:


> Fantastic watch. The combination of a cold and warm color like this one is better than with a blue strap I guess, it makes the dial pop more.
> 
> Nomos has some of the best designs I have seen in recent years.


----------



## jonathanp77

mlmyers said:


> Yes, that looks great - what kind of strap is that??


It's the Bordeaux strap from artisanstrapco.com


diablogt said:


> Fantastic watch. The combination of a cold and warm color like this one is better than with a blue strap I guess, it makes the dial pop more.
> 
> Nomos has some of the best designs I have seen in recent years.


Yes I definitely like this strap as a contrast to the blue dial.


----------



## mlmyers

jonathanp77 said:


> It's the Bordeaux strap from artisanstrapco.com
> QUOTE]
> 
> ah, thanks -- I take it you squeezed a 20mm strap in there? Is that working ok with the 19mm lugs?


----------



## jonathanp77

mlmyers said:


> jonathanp77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Bordeaux strap from artisanstrapco.com
> QUOTE]
> 
> ah, thanks -- I take it you squeezed a 20mm strap in there? Is that working ok with the 19mm lugs?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a 20mm. Custom made 19mm strap. He knows Orion 38 is 19mm. You can indicate it in the special instructions when ordering.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dapuma

I would
Like to see another run in gold with the date at the bottom, with gold lettering for the date numerals and the disk be the same blue

That would be sharp


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Dapuma said:


> I would
> Like to see another run in gold with the date at the bottom, with gold lettering for the date numerals and the disk be the same blue
> 
> That would be sharp


Thanks for the idea! We'll keep that in mind.


----------



## DocJekl

I bought a 19mm strap about 4 weeks ago, the day before my watch was stolen. Not sure I have a use for a 19mm dark blue alligator grain Italian leather strap, and it's probably too late to return it. I only took the cash option on Friday for the loss.

You guys might want to try one on your Midnight Orion. If it won't fit any of my other watches I'm going to take the full Amazon refund with free shipping back. http://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Presi...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## jonathanp77

Just got this handmade navy blue minimalist slightly raised strap. Seems like a perfect match.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

jonathanp77 said:


> Just got this handmade navy blue minimalist slightly raised strap. Seems like a perfect match.


Very nice!


----------



## DocJekl

jonathanp77 said:


> Just got this handmade navy blue minimalist slightly raised strap. Seems like a perfect match.


I like how the stitching sets off the gold tone in the markers and hands.


----------



## TripleCalendar

jonathanp77 said:


> Just got this handmade navy blue minimalist slightly raised strap. Seems like a perfect match.


Very Nice! Artisan Strap Company also?


----------



## jonathanp77

TripleCalendar said:


> Very Nice! Artisan Strap Company also?


This one was made by an Instagram user @oystermacau

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

Nice review of this on ablogtowatch

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition Watch For Timeless Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## mlmyers

Hmm - can't find that user?



jonathanp77 said:


> This one was made by an Instagram user @oystermacau
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

mlmyers said:


> Hmm - can't find that user?


Haha sorry. It was a typo. Should be @oystercamau

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwang411

A wrist shot of my Midnight blue with blue shell cordovan strap. I think a blue strap should've been the default strap coming from Nomos.


----------



## michael8238

Nomos do this color game VERY well


----------



## sevens

my wrist is only 15.5cm
Is it fitted ?


----------



## Baham

NOMOS makes nice watches in 33mm.


----------



## marker2037

I think I decided I need this in my life.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

marker2037 said:


> I think I decided I need this in my life.


Great! Check out more here.


----------



## marker2037

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Great! Check out more here.


Yup, I already placed my deposit down last night 

Gold indexes and hands for me!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

marker2037 said:


> Yup, I already placed my deposit down last night
> 
> Gold indexes and hands for me!


Terrific! That's my favorite.


----------



## marker2037

Quick question, but is the sapphire crystal slightly domed or flat on this Orion?


----------



## nebelk

That midnight blue dial looks amazing


----------



## marker2037

marker2037 said:


> Quick question, but is the sapphire crystal slightly domed or flat on this Orion?


Anyone?


----------



## TripleCalendar

marker2037 said:


> Anyone?


Slightly domed, but it's hard to see in pictures
















It's great that this comes with the new swing system


----------



## marker2037

Thank you sir! That's what I thought, but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## jonathanp77

Yup slightly domed.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud Fox

Great news, the 2nd batch arrived!

Can't wait..


----------



## TripleCalendar

Bud Fox said:


> Great news, the 2nd batch arrived!
> 
> Can't wait..


Congrats! You'll love it. Wasn't it supposed to be July? A month early is rare. Usually pre-orders are months late.


----------



## marker2037

Awesome news, but I won't be back in NJ until mid July, so I asked them to not ship it out just yet since I'd rather it not sit in an unopened box for a month. 

P.S. I seem to be going all out ordering straps for this watch lol. Artisanstrapsco.com, Fluco grey suede, Dassari blue croc, and now I just ordered a Nomos beige velour....I'm sick.


----------



## mlmyers

Post pics with straps when everything is in hand!


----------



## bobohobo

Are all 150 of them all gone by now even though the second batch has only just arrived?


----------



## TripleCalendar

bobohobo said:


> Are all 150 of them all gone by now even though the second batch has only just arrived?


Have you tried contacting Timeless? It's possible that one style is sold out, like the gold indices.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

bobohobo said:


> Are all 150 of them all gone by now even though the second batch has only just arrived?


Hi Bobohobo, sorry just saw this.

The second batch is already sold out, but we will have more coming. Just give me a PM or visit our pre-order page here and we'll take care of you.


----------



## TripleCalendar

I was trying to raise funds for another more expensive watch so I had mine listed in the sales forum, but I bought the watch anyway and decided to keep the Nomos. It's just far too nice to part with. It has to be seen to truly be appreciated.

This is the kind of watch that you pass on to your kids. It will never go out of style. It's so classy.

And it's not just for guys. Check out this video from the Timeless facebook page. It sure looks nice on her!

[video]https://www.facebook.com/TimelessLuxWatches/videos/1189790424387160/[/video]


----------



## marker2037

Here's mine I've been wearing over the last 4 weeks. #50/75


----------



## bsybeen

Man, that's such a beautiful watch! I love how the dial changes its color in different lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

I wasn't sure about this watch at first but it really came alive to me on a light brown vintage strap. It plays down the dressiness of it while playing up the vintage appeal of it, which works for my casual style. It's kind of interesting on a metal bracelet too- gives it kind of a cool icy look with the dark blue dial and no other colors but silver and blue. It's a keeper. Here's wearing one watch from Timeless while admiring another watch from Timeless. Great customer service.


----------



## gatormac




----------



## cmm1246

Beautiful. I am in love with this watch and was so closing to pulling the trigger but I am getting married in March. So being responsible and hopefully in the future I can get my hands on one. Enjoy!


----------



## Penfold36

cmm1246 said:


> Beautiful. I am in love with this watch and was so closing to pulling the trigger but I am getting married in March. So being responsible and hopefully in the future I can get my hands on one. Enjoy!


Sounds like a good opportunity to start dropping hints to your future wife on what you would like for a wedding gift! ;-) Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## oynag

Penfold36 said:


> Sounds like a good opportunity to start dropping hints to your future wife on what you would like for a wedding gift! ;-) Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


Seriously. Can we start a movement (pun) like DeBeers did with diamonds to get it accepted as tradition that a man receives a similarly-valued watch as the ring? Two months' salary!


----------



## cmm1246

I am working on it with my fiance and I am fully on board with starting a new movement!



oynag said:


> Seriously. Can we start a movement (pun) like DeBeers did with diamonds to get it accepted as tradition that a man receives a similarly-valued watch as the ring? Two months' salary!


----------



## gatormac

I must say I like the idea!


----------



## TripleCalendar

This is the only Orion with the new in-house Swing System. Time keeping is excellent.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I seriously thought of getting this one but ended up buying my customized Damasko chronograph (it hasn't arrived yet). This will most likely be my next watch but man the price is much higher than the others. Maybe by the end of the year I can get one.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Marei

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful watch. Very classly blue sunburst.


----------



## cottonlume

Oh well...it was nice having a savings account balance hahaha


----------



## bck919

On Sunday, I gave my girl an engagement ring. Yesterday, she gave me this!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Congratulations!


----------



## DocJekl

bck919 said:


> On Sunday, I gave my girl an engagement ring. Yesterday, she gave me this!
> View attachment 9481786


How did she get it so fast?

Oh, .. she must have picked it up a while back but wasn't sure you deserved it until now, sorry... :-d

joking of course. Congrats!


----------



## TripleCalendar

bck919 said:


> On Sunday, I gave my girl an engagement ring. Yesterday, she gave me this!


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## TripleCalendar

On Cordovan #8 strap


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

TripleCalendar said:


> On Cordovan #8 strap
> 
> View attachment 9491050


Amazing photo!


----------



## sevens

bck919 said:


> On Sunday, I gave my girl an engagement ring. Yesterday, she gave me this!
> View attachment 9481786


What about lug to lug of this. 
I wonder because my wrist is small (15.5cm(


----------



## sevens

jonathanp77 said:


> Just got this handmade navy blue minimalist slightly raised strap. Seems like a perfect match.


Any one can tell me the lug to lug of this watch please ? Thanks


----------



## gatormac

It's 48mm lug to lug. Quite long for a watch of this size, but the lugs are curved quite well, much like the way Seikos curve, which allows it to fit nicely on even small 6 inch wrists like mine.


----------



## TripleCalendar

gatormac said:


> It's 48mm lug to lug. Quite long for a watch of this size, but the lugs are curved quite well, much like the way Seikos curve, which allows it to fit nicely on even small 6 inch wrists like mine.


Lugs curve inward and down, so wears very well.


----------



## TripleCalendar

On the Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan. The best combo in my opinion.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac

Anyone know if these have sold out or are they still available?


----------



## marker2037

Contact Timeless


----------



## marker2037

TripleCalendar said:


> On the Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan. The best combo in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 9603962


Do you have anymore shots of this combo?


----------



## marker2037

On beige velour


----------



## Aesin

The gold one is a real beauty!


----------



## cmm1246

I hate every time someone comments on this thread and it gets brought to the top. I keep holding out hope I can grab one in a few months before they (inevitably) sellout. I am hoping everyone forgets this exists until after my wedding and I can try and pick one up! So if everyone can kindly forget this exists, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## drbojangles

Seconded. 


TripleCalendar said:


> On the Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan. The best combo in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 9603962


----------



## marker2037

I have found a problem with the dial on my Orion Midnight. There are random gold specs/spots on some areas of the dial, mainly between the center pinion and the 3 to 5 o'clock markers. Some more near and around the Nomos logo/letters itself. I only recently spotted it and at first I was going to ignore it as I thought it might be purposefully done and maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me, but the more I see it, the more it bothers me and since it's not uniform I know it can't be by design. It's not noticeable from normal viewing distance, but if I get up close in a certain light that neither the sunburst dial nor the sapphire crystal reflect light, then I can easily see it with the naked eye. With a macro camera or a loupe it would be very easily noticeable. 

Ugh. So annoyed.


----------



## marker2037

Can anyone confirm that I'm not wrong and that there shouldn't be any flecks of either gold (for the gold version) or silver (for the silver version) throughout the sunburst dial??

I hate being overly critical at minuscule details, but I also don't want to keep an imperfect dial and not get it replaced under warranty if it is clearly a defect.

I don't have a macro lens so this is the best shot I can get. You can clearly see the specs and there is even one just left of the S in NOMOS. There are others throughout the dial as well, but this area seems to be the most obvious when looking at the dial. Again, it's not very obvious, it is very, very small, and it's only visible in certain light. BUT, I want to be sure on whether it's supposed to be this way or not.



Prior to this, I also just recently found a defect in my Hamilton Khaki where the watch hands scraped the dial so I'm pretty pissed overall about my recent watch findings on watches that are less than a year old.


----------



## k.och

wornandwound just featured it on YouTube





Awesome pieces.


----------



## k.och

Mine just arrived yesterday. No. 33/75. Much better looking in person.


----------



## BericKLYN

I just ordered mine today with gold indices (27/75). Can't wait for it to arrive on Thursday. For anyone still thinking about getting one, I think they only have 2 or 3 left with the gold indices.


----------



## kwang411

It's definitely not normal, my silver version is clean. Try contacting Timeless and they should be able to arrange for a service back to Germany to get it fixed. Good luck.



marker2037 said:


> Can anyone confirm that I'm not wrong and that there shouldn't be any flecks of either gold (for the gold version) or silver (for the silver version) throughout the sunburst dial??
> 
> I hate being overly critical at minuscule details, but I also don't want to keep an imperfect dial and not get it replaced under warranty if it is clearly a defect.
> 
> I don't have a macro lens so this is the best shot I can get. You can clearly see the specs and there is even one just left of the S in NOMOS. There are others throughout the dial as well, but this area seems to be the most obvious when looking at the dial. Again, it's not very obvious, it is very, very small, and it's only visible in certain light. BUT, I want to be sure on whether it's supposed to be this way or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this, I also just recently found a defect in my Hamilton Khaki where the watch hands scraped the dial so I'm pretty pissed overall about my recent watch findings on watches that are less than a year old.


----------



## marker2037

Yea, already done. Sent it back to them in early April to get it fixed. I miss it in my rotation, that's for sure.


----------



## Salzburg96

Hello! I know this thread is a bit old but I still hope for an answer. I am looking literally everywhere for this brown strap with its dark edge. It looks amazing. Can you recommend anywhere where I can get this?

Sincerely,
Salzburg


----------



## Salzburg96

Since this reply isn’t linked to the pic I meantionc it’s on page 10 from user jonathanp77. Thanks!


----------



## shelfcompact

Salzburg96 said:


> Since this reply isn't linked to the pic I meantionc it's on page 10 from user jonathanp77. Thanks!


You should say what the what the "Post Number" is rather than what page as we all use different settings for number of posts per page.
In any case, he mentions where in the same post: artisanstrapco (note, I just tried going to this page and got a Trojan virus warning so I'm not linking it anymore. Visit at your own risk)


----------



## Salzburg96

shelfcompact said:


> You should say what the what the "Post Number" is rather than what page as we all use different settings for number of posts per page.
> In any case, he mentions where in the same post: artisanstrapco (note, I just tried going to this page and got a Trojan virus warning so I'm not linking it anymore. Visit at your own risk)


Thanks for the reply! Yes he mentions Artisanstrapco but their website seems to not exist anymore (for me at least), just like you experienced something weird with it. I hoped he would reply with an idea or anyone else had a similar strap.

sincerely,
salzburg


----------



## Penfold36

Salzburg96 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Yes he mentions Artisanstrapco but their website seems to not exist anymore (for me at least), just like you experienced something weird with it. I hoped he would reply with an idea or anyone else had a similar strap.
> 
> sincerely,
> salzburg


You could try sending him a PM.


----------

